# My 2.5 gallon nano tank (homemade stand and canopy)



## leesburgVA (May 31, 2007)

It's been a while since I provided an update on my tank, so here goes:



















Plants: Brazillian Microsword (I think?)
Inhabitants: 1 Oto Catfish, 3 Amano Shrimp
Decor: 1 Piece of driftwood from Woodcraft
Equipment: Azoo Palm Filter, 25W Visio-Therm Stealth Heater 
Substrate: Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil
Lighting: AHSupply 13W Compact Flourescent Lighting Kit
Feeding: Algae flakes every now and then
Dosing: Seachem's Line (Excel, Iron, Flourish, Potassium, Nitrate, Phosphorous)

Stand and Canopy are homemade

Decided to start a new post but my old post can be found here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/47577-just-getting-started-2-5g-homemade-4.html


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

The contents of the tank are an afterthought to me, since the stand and canopy are absolutely amazing. Incredible woodwork, and you picked a great stain. I can't believe this is just a tiny 2.5 gallon. Certainly beats my plastic eclipse.

Oh, yea, nice plants.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Incredible wood work you have there..


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Awesome!!! but the equipment is distracting


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

The canopy and the stand is very nice!


----------



## NeverEndingNinja (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd get rid of that big thermometer, and grab a digital ESU/Coralife thermo. Much less noticeable. And maybe put a nice dark background on.

Other than that, its beautiful. I like the driftwood, and can't wait to see how it looks once that moss plagues it  The stand and canopy are excellent. I may have to build myself one of these ~2.5gal tanks soon.


----------



## leesburgVA (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments.

The tank actually has a solid black background....flash on the camera makes it seem more washed out / lighter than it really is. 

The thermometer doesn't really bother me but I would like to do a better job of hiding the heater. 

Ideally I want to get a wall of taller plants growing in the back of the tank to hide the heater. If anyone has some additional plant suggestions, I'd appreciate it.

Also thinking of doing something like anubias nana petite on the driftwood. I'm sort of torn between keeping the tank simple as is...or adding lots more plants and going for a more lush jungle look.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you could grow some anacharis, rotala rotundofolia, or wieght down some strands of hornwort. 

the heater could be hidden behind the stem plants (if you put it lower), or if it still shows through, attach some moss to it. 

id say jungle look, its harder to maintain but i find it spectacular. i liked my eclipse six best after a it became overgrown with pearl weed. tanks filled with plants that are slightly unorderly look more natural.

great canopy. its absolutely awesome


----------



## tom91970 (Dec 31, 2007)

That's a nice looking stand and canopy. Makes me want to do something for my 2.5g. As for the heater I agree that weighting some hornwort down would help. I've done that for my 14g.

For my 2.5g I bought a 15w Hagen Eclipse heater that hangs on the back; you can barely see it. I really would have bought a Stealth if I could have found one, but I think it looks pretty good even though it's not a submersible.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Lookin' good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow! I love that stand and canopy you made! How long did it take you to make those? Beautiful. 

What are you using for lighting? Your micro sword looks very healthy!


----------



## straitjacketstar (Sep 22, 2005)

Again, excellent woodwork. Makes the tank look quite grand lol.
Maybe you could try a different heater? I have several Theo Hydor-Mini's, they're tiny enough to stand upright, very accurate as well. Might be more easily hidden in the corner behind the wood.


----------



## CAN_chic (Jan 21, 2008)

I use a reptile "carpet" heater thats a heating pad that sticks to the underside of the glass tank. Is this do-able for your situation? It would give you alot more room inside the tank itself


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

I think that heater is pretty nice and sleek, I'm going to have to look for those in my tanks

thanks for sharing your plant pictures


----------

